# Knitmaster U shape



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

I am wondering if it is possible to obtain really wide knitting by doing tubular knitting but leaving one end open. If so...how :!:


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Hobbiknits said:


> I am wondering if it is possible to obtain really wide knitting by doing tubular knitting but leaving one end open. If so...how :!:


I have just been trying this on my Brother. It shows you how in my ribber manual - you have to keep changing the part settings every two rows.


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

I am wondering the same thing with my Silver Reed SK840. It does not have part keys as with Brother KM. Please help.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hobbiknits said:


> I am wondering if it is possible to obtain really wide knitting by doing tubular knitting but leaving one end open. If so...how :!:


Yes - it is called U style knitting! Works like a charm - follow your ribber manual's instructions. :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

GrammaAnn, just gone right through my ribber book and this technique is not shown at all but it is good to hear it can be done. Don't have part settings as on Brother so I couldn't work that out. Many thanks though.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Hobbiknits said:


> GrammaAnn, just gone right through my ribber book and this technique is not shown at all but it is good to hear it can be done. Don't have part settings as on Brother so I couldn't work that out. Many thanks though.


The part buttons on a Brother stop it knitting in one direction, like when you do 3 tubular rows at the beginning of rib. Are these called Russel levers on Silvers?


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

jaysclark said:


> The part buttons on a Brother stop it knitting in one direction, like when you do 3 tubular rows at the beginning of rib. Are these called Russel levers on Silvers?


No, you could set the russel levers to knit needles at D position or not.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

On Silver reed, Slip is what Brother calls part.

The method is exactly the same as Brother.

You change the knit and slip settings every two rows.

Try You Tube.

Maggie x x x x


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that you will find it's the front levers that you need to use on a Knitmaster/Silver reed.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

See Diana Sullivan's You Tube vid titled:
Ribber Lesson 12 U shaped knitting

Have fun!


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

moritta said:


> See Diana Sullivan's You Tube vid titled:
> Ribber Lesson 12 U shaped knitting
> 
> Have fun!


you have the link?


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

moritta said:


> See Diana Sullivan's You Tube vid titled:
> Ribber Lesson 12 U shaped knitting
> 
> Have fun!


Hi. Diana Sullivan used a Brother knitting machine when she made the U-shaped video.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> you have the link?


Diana Sullivan's u-shape knitting video:


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

So many of the machine knitting community suggested Diana Sullivan's youtube re-U shaped knitting but once again she was using a brother so I am still not a great deal wiser. I can only thank all who have taken the time to reply.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

What Knitmaster model do you have?.....Maybe that will better assist us in helping you....



Hobbiknits said:


> So many of the machine knitting community suggested Diana Sullivan's youtube re-U shaped knitting but once again she was using a brother so I am still not a great deal wiser. I can only thank all who have taken the time to reply.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

It is just the same.

The front levers on the Silver Reed ribber carriage do the same thing as the front levers in the Brother ribber carriage.


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

I have an elderly Knitmaster 580 desperately need help.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

First.....If you don't have a manual....Get one....Actually this machine came with a set of manuals.....Unfortunately...I haven't seen any free downloadable ones.....
The U Knitting can only be done in stockingnet.......so your working needles will be in B position on the beds........You need to look in the manual for the setting that you put your machine on.. that does not knit needles in B position(this would be the equivolent of 'Part' or 'Slip') ...and the other setting is 'Knit'(plain knit) setting on your machine......With those two settings.....you should be able to follow Dianne's Utube video ..



Hobbiknits said:


> I have an elderly Knitmaster 580 desperately need help.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hobbiknits said:


> So many of the machine knitting community suggested Diana Sullivan's youtube re-U shaped knitting but once again she was using a brother so I am still not a great deal wiser. I can only thank all who have taken the time to reply.


When Diana says to use the part buttons on a Brother machine these are your russel levers. The ones that are on the front right/left of your main carriage and the ones that are either side/edge of your ribber carriage.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Aren't the russel levers used when you don't want to knit needles in holding position?.......With U knitting....there are no needles in hold position .....You want to prevent the needles in B position from knitting every 2 rows...



susieknitter said:


> When Diana says to use the part buttons on a Brother machine these are your russel levers. The ones that are on the front right/left of your main carriage and the ones that are either side/edge of your ribber carriage.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Tallie9 said:


> Aren't the russel levers used when you don't want to knit needles in holding position?.......With U knitting....there are no needles in hold position .....You want to prevent the needles in B position from knitting every 2 rows...


I do apologize you are right, I think that I have lost the plot.   
So wouldn't you put the main carriage dial to slip when needed and the front levers on the ribber carriage from 1-0 to slip when needed.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sue.......Yeah...it should work that way......only there doesn't appear to be a 'slip' or 'part' distinction on the Knitmaster......or a clear explanation of it either........


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

The front levers on SR ribber are same as the front levers on the Brother ribber.

The slip or tuck lever is on the bottom of the Silver reed ribber carriage.

Maggie Andrews. Harlow. Essex. England.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Maggie........The problem is not with the ribber settings.......it's the setting(s) on the main carriage of the Knitmaster 580...



maggieandrews said:


> The front levers on SR ribber are same as the front levers on the Brother ribber.
> 
> The slip or tuck lever is on the bottom of the Silver reed ribber carriage.
> 
> ...


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

maggieandrews said:


> On Silver reed, Slip is what Brother calls part.
> 
> The method is exactly the same as Brother.
> 
> ...


Hi Maggie,

I just tried the slip function on my Silver Reed SK840 but it won't work. I think slip on our type of machine is only good for selected needles if you are using a punch card pattern. The only way I could think of in order to make the carriage pass across without knitting is to press the carriage release lever so the carriage opens up and be able to pass. This is only supposed to be done when the carriage jams. I haven't tried with the slip pattern yet.


----------



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

I have just picked up on this thread because I am in the middle of transferring from using a Knitmaster punchcard machine to a Knitmaster electronic (SK840)

On the punchcard machine u-shaped knitting is very easy. You set the main carriage to knit for two rows while the ribber slips, then you set the knitter to slip WITH THE SIDE LEVERS FORWARD while the ribber knits for two rows.

The reason for my capital letters is this: on the SK840 the control of the side levers is AUTOMATIC not manual, and as soon as you set the cam to S (for slip) the side levers go back. This has come as a shock to me as I have an electronic mid-gauge which works just the same as the punchcard, with manual side levers.

Two ways round it:
One
When you want the main carriage to slip, set it to slip, but manually hold the side lever forwards - but this feels as if it is something you should not really do. Does anyone have experience of this?

Two
Set up the patterning (whether EC1, Silverknit, DAK etc) so that, starting from the right, and knitting on the main carriage, you have one row of "knit patterning" eg a row of all squares coloured in, followed by two rows of "slip patterning, eg two rows of blanks, followed by a fourth row of knit patterning. Repeat these 4 rows endlessly.
It should work like this:
Starting from the right, knit on the main bed, switch to knitting on the ribber, knit from the left and then from the right again, finally slip on the ribber and knit on the main bed. Repeat.
Then all you have to do is leave the main carriage set to slip, and change the ribber settings every other pair of rows - I hope this is clear. i am still figuring this out myself.

There are settings called E and C on SK840 cam, I think that in both of these settings the carriage knits when moving from the right. But going back from the left it slips on C (Circular) and tucks on E (English rib)

It is a little frustrating not to have the same level of control as on the punchard machine - I spent ages understanding how to slip or tuck in either direction on either carriage, using cam settings + side levers. 

Anyway hope this helps. If I have got any of this wrong please feel free to correct me

Mannie


----------



## Verdstela (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a book at home for a Knitmaster ribber and I'm sure it mentions U shaped knitting as I remember it saying you could do double-width blankets etc. I'll have a look when I get home at the settings and let you know.


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

mannie said:


> I have just picked up on this thread because I am in the middle of transferring from using a Knitmaster punchcard machine to a Knitmaster electronic (SK840)
> 
> On the punchcard machine u-shaped knitting is very easy. You set the main carriage to knit for two rows while the ribber slips, then you set the knitter to slip WITH THE SIDE LEVERS FORWARD while the ribber knits for two rows.
> 
> ...


Hi Mannie, I tried both of your suggestions on my SK840. They worked!


----------



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

That's great, well done. I have enjoyed making extra wide throws (Afghans) on a chunky, non-punchcard machine, using a little bit of manual tuck stitch, and it is very satisfying to produce really wide pieces of fabric.

Mannie


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

I know the feeling. I just finished my first sweater! Thank you for the tip on U shaped knitting. I hope the person that posted this will also benefit on it. I just happened to have the same problem when I came across her topic. :thumbup:


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

i am going to try this i wanted to make a large wide Ruanna but could never figure out how to get it wide enough on a single bed. i am elated that this can be done.


----------

